# MacBaren Dark Twist Roll Cake



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the first time I tried this was a sample from mbearer. He must have aged it for a while because I don't remember it biting this bad.

But, let's start at the beginning. Open a brand new tin (yes Nate, the sample I promised is about to be sent tomorrow or Thursday! LOL) and it looks really cool. Little curly slices, some brown, some with black centers some that are almost totally black. It smells really nice. Plums and prunes.

Really felt like the moisture content was right so I rubbed a couple out and loaded up. Had to do 2 charring lights but it lit nicely on the third try. This is a really great tasting blend. The virginias and cavendish are both a little sweet. The va is darker so I don't get as much of the grass/mown hay flavors I get from some of the lighter va's. There was almost a toast flavor that just passed through just now. Very interesting. This is pretty complex.

Here's the problem. You HAVE to smoke this slow. It burns really hot and bites quite a bit unless you smoke slow. At first, I wanted to try and get all the flavors to do this review but realized quickly that it was going to be painful and my pipe was getting too hot.

In another thread I mistakenly said this was like LBF without the cavendish. It had been a while since I smoked it and had gotten it in my head that this was a va/per. So, let me amend that statement. It's like LBF without the perique.

This is a good tobacco even as young as mine is but it has to be babied right now. I know the potential this has with some age and it's potential is to be a great tobacco that you don't have to baby quite as much. Get a tin now and put half away for a year or so. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome review Dave! Thanks a bunch for this, since I've got a tin marinating as we speak. It's got a date of July 2010 on it (one great thing about Mac Baren!) so I think I'll wait for this summer to pop it.

Hell, I've got too many tins open at the moment anyways that need smoked!

Think I'll stock up on some of these other MacB blends though, just to get the cellaring out of the way now....


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice review Dave.

You sure it wasn't the regular roll cake you had a while ago that reminded you of LBF? The blend looks more like LBF than this (VA/Perique/Cavendish).

Either way, good review. I will keep the heat in mind when I light up that sample you're sending (thanks BTW). I am noticing a tread here where most of the blends with higher VA content seem to burn a bit hot. Must be the sugars.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Awesome review Dave! Thanks a bunch for this, since I've got a tin marinating as we speak. It's got a date of July 2010 on it (one great thing about Mac Baren!) so I think I'll wait for this summer to pop it.
> 
> Hell, I've got too many tins open at the moment anyways that need smoked!
> 
> Think I'll stock up on some of these other MacB blends though, just to get the cellaring out of the way now....


Yeah Landon, same batch as mine. Let it sit a while longer!



Natedogg said:


> Nice review Dave.
> 
> You sure it wasn't the regular roll cake you had a while ago that reminded you of LBF? The blend looks more like LBF than this (VA/Perique/Cavendish).
> 
> Either way, good review. I will keep the heat in mind when I light up that sample you're sending (thanks BTW). I am noticing a tread here where most of the blends with higher VA content seem to burn a bit hot. Must be the sugars.


Nate, I think you're on the money with va's smoking a bit hotter due to sugar. I'm no scientist though.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried this last evening from a sample from Indigosmoke, so I have no idea on the age of this. I thought that it was a really nice, mild and slightly sweet tobacco. Smoked it in my drugstore MM cob. For some reason, I got a slightly sweetened toast taste from it as well as a roasted marshmallow taste from it at times. Thought it was really pleasant, however it did go out on me several times from sipping it so slowly. I can see having a tin of this on hand for those times you want something different. Next time, I will try the fold and stuff method with the coins and see how that goes.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Benz_one said:


> I tried this last evening from a sample from Indigosmoke, so I have no idea on the age of this. I thought that it was a really nice, mild and slightly sweet tobacco. Smoked it in my drugstore MM cob. For some reason, I got a slightly sweetened toast taste from it as well as a roasted marshmallow taste from it at times. Thought it was really pleasant, however it did go out on me several times from sipping it so slowly. I can see having a tin of this on hand for those times you want something different. Next time, I will try the fold and stuff method with the coins and see how that goes.


I'm really enjoying these tobaccos as a change of pace. Club Blend is the sweetest I've tasted, and Stockton has a very high presence of salty Kentucky flavor that I find really interesting.

It ages well too, or so says the 3yo tin I found. I'd say if you liked this one, you should try Stockton for a very different variation on the theme.

If you like latakia, apparently their Latakia Blend is a roll cake as well.


----------

